# Motor/Engine



## marube

Hola. Estudio Ingeniería Aeronaútica y me gustaría saber si existe una diferencia de significado entre "motor" y "engine". Gracias


----------



## Prima Facie

Hola,

hice mi Memoria Terminológica sobre motores a reacción y en las equivalencias siempre usé, corregido por expertos en aeronáutica y terminólogos, "engine" por "motor". No sé si esto podría servirte.

Saludos.


----------



## marube

Gracias, es útil saber esto, pero estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre misiles, la mayoría de ellos con motores cohete, y aparece en muchos libros y páginas web la palabra "motor" en, por ejemplo, "solid-fuel rocket motors" y no sé si es exclusivo para motores cohete o tiene otro matiz.


----------



## Prima Facie

Ah..ahí ya no te puedo decir, lo siento. Espero que alguien te pueda ayudar.

Un saludo.


----------



## sound shift

"Electric motor"
"Petrol engine", "diesel engine", "internal combustion engine"


----------



## LeoLeo9

"Motor" se usa como máquina que convierte un tipo de energía en energía mecánica.
Engine es una máquina que convierte energía térmica en energía mecánica, por lo tanto un motor térmico, como indica sound shift el motor de un coche se llamaría engine, pero un motor eléctrico no, se llemaría "motor". Aunque desde luego, engine no dejaría de ser un tipo particular de "motor". Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------



## marube

Gracias por las respuestas pero, entonces, un motor cohete de combustible sólido sigue siendo un motor que transforma la energía de la combustión en energía mecánica y por tanto debería ser engine, aunque aparece en las páginas web sobre misiles y en libros especializados como el Jane's Strategic Weapon Systems como "motor"...


----------



## Jom

Hola:

"Motor" también se aplica a motores de coche, al menos en USA. Creo que no hay diferencia entre uno y otro. Tal vez "engine" se aplica además en otros campos como la informática.


----------



## rodelu2

Si es eléctrico o a aire comprimido, es un "*motor*" (dicho en inglés); si es otra cosa: steam, jet, diesel, rocket, gasolina, aire caliente, es un "*engine*". Elegante excepción sin embargo la de los motores fuera de borda, que son a combustible líquido pero son "outboard* motors*".


----------



## Jom

rodelu2 said:


> Si es eléctrico o a aire comprimido, es un "*motor*" (dicho en inglés); si es otra cosa: steam, jet, diesel, rocket, gasolina, aire caliente, es un "*engine*". Elegante excepción sin embargo la de los motores fuera de borda, que son a combustible líquido pero son "outboard* motors*".



Hola:

No estoy de acuerdo. Un 'motor vehicle' es un vehículo a motor como un coche, camión o motocicleta. Si bien en UK se considera anticuado el uso de 'motor car' la palabra motor se sigue usando para referirse al de un automóvil.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/motor
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/motor_1
http://www.wordsmyth.net/


----------



## focussvt

En los automoviles, a la maquina de combustion interna se le llama tanto motor, como engine. El hecho es que, independientemente de como se le llame, ambas denominaciones la identifican como la principal fuente motriz del vehiculo. Ambas son fuentes motrizes sin importar como logren su objetivo. Por eso, en lo personal, no me resulta extraño que encuentres el empleo de ambas palabras para denominar a diferentes fuentes de fuerza motriz. Por lo tanto concluyo que cualquiera de las dos denominaciones es aceptable.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Creo que no me expliqué bien. Un "engine" es un "motor" también, lo que creo que es incorrecto es decir "electric engine", me refiero, un motor térmico es un caso particular de "motor", por lo que también es un "motor" y puede llamarse "engine" o "motor". Puede que en algunos ejemplos, como tú indicas con los motores de reacción, tienda a usarse "motor" en vez de "engine", para indicar, tal vez, las diferencias tecnológicas con lo que todo el mundo conoce como "engine", que sería un motor de combustión interna alternativa. Al igual que en español a los motores de ciclo de gas,por ejemplo, no suele denominárseles motores, aunque lo sean, sino directamente turbinas, pero si lo llamas motor está igualmente bien y, realmente, incluso mejor.


----------



## focussvt

Una aclaracion. El combustible de un cohete proporciona propulsion, mas  bien que energia mecanica y ahun asi se le llama engine. Marube a visto  empleadas ambas palabras. El aspecto determinante en el nombre es la  parte que indica lo que lo distingue particularmente de los demas. 
 Diesel engine.
 Internal combustion engine.
 Electric motor.
 Marine engine.
 Steam engine.
 Hydraulic motor. 
 Rocket engine.
 Solid-fuel rocket motor.
En estos ejemplos, que seccion del nombre es mas significativa?,

Pero, ahun asi se dice que un engine "quema", es decir consume  combustible, pero que un motor deriva potencia sin cambiar la  composicion de la materia. Tambien, que un air-breathing engine es uno  que utiliza el aire atmosferico como oxidante en lugar de proveer un  oxidante independiente, como seria el caso de un cohete.

Al parecer lo categorico no es el uso de uno de los dos terminos, pues  ambos son ampliamente utilizados para referirse a maquinas de  propulsion.


----------



## focussvt

Si no quieres quedar mal, Marube:
   When in Rome, do as the Romans do.


----------



## LeoLeo9

focussvt said:


> Una aclaracion. El combustible de un cohete proporciona propulsion, mas bien que energia mecanica y ahun asi se le llama engine. Marube a visto empleadas ambas palabras. El aspecto determinante en el nombre es la parte que indica lo que lo distingue particularmente de los demas.
> Diesel engine.
> Internal combustion engine.
> Electric motor.
> Marine engine.
> Steam engine.
> Hydraulic motor.
> Rocket engine.
> Solid-fuel rocket motor.


 
En primer lugar, la propulsión es energía mecánica.
La lista que has puesto es muy descriptiva, muchas gracias. Se observa que engine sólo se usa para motores térmicos, mientras que motor se usa con electric/ hydraulic (motores no térmicos) pero también con solid-fuel rocket (motor térmico). Pero también Rocket Engine. "Motor" es una palabra más genérica, por decirlo de alguna manera.
Además, indicas que estudias ingeniería, por lo que no estás buscando "lo que se suele decir" a nivel coloquial, supongo que buscas el significado técnico, que no siempre coincide, por lo que no siempre vale con hacer lo que los demás hacen, ya que la mayoría de la gente no tiene conocimientos técnicos.


----------



## marube

Muchas gracias por todas vuestras aportaciones. Han sido de gran ayuda. Y si, en los libros especializados motores cohete usan siempre "motor" creo que es el término que usaré yo también.
No sé si, en realidad, el uso de este término se debe a una precisión en el significado o a que la totalidad de estos libros son de autores americanos pero habeis hecho un buen trabajo. Gracias!


----------

